# Need ideas for a dessert for ~ 50 people



## James (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm baking for a friend's after concert party and she needs a few desserts for about 50 people. I'm looking for desserts that can be stored overnight/assembled later, so souffles are out of the question. Pastry and other dessert recipes are most welcome.

I already have a berry mille feuille down on the list. I'm thinking about doing chocolate covered strawberries, but strawberries this time of the season are a bit iffy at best. These desserts need to be finger food or easily eaten+distributed. 

Budget = ~ $50


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 26, 2011)

Crepes


----------



## tk59 (Sep 26, 2011)

little puff pastry with something creamy inside? why does it have to be strawberries? i'll eat a lot of things covered in chocolate...


----------



## James (Sep 26, 2011)

LOL that's what the berry mille feuille is for . haha she wanted some legitimate desserts as this is her first concert of this semester; the supermarket by my school has some nice extra dark/dark callebaut chocolate in stock. what do you suggest dipping in chocolate?

I think crepes are a great idea; I could just put out some whipped cream, some fruit, nutella, and perhaps some spekuloos and allow people to assemble their food themselves. This may lead to unnecessary messiness though.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 26, 2011)

some sort of toasted bread, cake or a cookie would be my choice but maybe you can do an assortment for those that like fruit with their chocolate. just don't use something that's too soft (ripe banana) or discolors (apples) and maybe stick them with a toothpick.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 26, 2011)

Choux pastries make an extremely versatile and easy finger food. Easy to make & store, easy to finish. Truffles if you have the time.


----------



## Lars (Sep 26, 2011)

I want to give my respect to James - because I have played many, many concerts over the years and nobody ever brought me dessert..!


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 26, 2011)

Passé, but chocolate fondue?


----------

